# High Oxygen producing plants



## CKKJ (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Team, can you please let me know are high oxygen producing plants for fresh water aquarium, I've seen in some tanks oxygen from plants just keeps bubbling out when there is sufficient amount of CO2 and lighting. Thank you,


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Photosynthesis results in left over oxygen that the plants get rid of in the bubbles we call pearling. Photosynthesis results in plant growth also. So, the plants that grow the fastest will necessarily give you the most oxygen. You may or may not see pearling with high oxygen production by the plants. Unless the water is near oxygen saturation there won't be much pearling, just oxygen going into solution in the water. And, aquarium water picks up oxygen from the air, as well as from the plants.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riccia always puts on a good pearling show


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Most rotala sp pearl vigorously. Mayaca fluviatilis is the most insane plant Ive ever seen. 

This isnt "water change" pearling, it's the daily routine


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Riccia pearls nice and my blyxa gives off a lot of oxygen. Good ol ludwigia too!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Add Water Sprite to the list


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

For those of you that have certain plants that pearl a lot more than others, would you say those are fast growers (produce oxygen faster)? Or is more attributed to the plant being skinnier and unable to hold as much oxygen within the plant so excess oxygen escapes out of the plant (I guess similar to what Hoppy is talking about, but I am indicating the plant's physical size as an indicator of how much oxygen can be stored).


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

WaterLife said:


> For those of you that have certain plants that pearl a lot more than others, would you say those are fast growers (produce oxygen faster)? Or is more attributed to the plant being skinnier and unable to hold as much oxygen within the plant so excess oxygen escapes out of the plant (I guess similar to what Hoppy is talking about, but I am indicating the plant's physical size as an indicator of how much oxygen can be stored).


Plants generally don't "store" gasses. 



> Although many types of cells grow in direct contact with the atmosphere and may depend on the air for their supply of carbon, oxygen, and nitrogen, gas-filled spaces are rarely found inside the protoplasm of living cells.


Gas Vacuoles and Gas Vesicles


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Plants generally don't "store" gasses.
> 
> 
> Gas Vacuoles and Gas Vesicles


I'm no plant expert, but have come across some sources that did mention plants "storing" gases. I could very well be wrong though, so thanks for bring that to my attention.

Read this post, it talks a little about plants stored gasses.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...-fish-when-plants-pearling-2.html#post8480850

I have also read a couple other articles about aquatic plant gasses as well, but that was a while back and I would need to do some digging to find those references.

Perhaps you just mean that plants don't have a excess reserve/storage of gasses, but do have some gasses inside of them that they use or release shortly?
Again, I'm still very new to plants, so my ears and mind is open to any new knowledge I can obtain. 

Haven't read the links you posted yet, but will read through them today.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I think people call elodea oxygen plant... don't know if this is based scientifically though.


----------



## citrusvrucht (Mar 1, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> For those of you that have certain plants that pearl a lot more than others, would you say those are fast growers (produce oxygen faster)? Or is more attributed to the plant being skinnier and unable to hold as much oxygen within the plant so excess oxygen escapes out of the plant (I guess similar to what Hoppy is talking about, but I am indicating the plant's physical size as an indicator of how much oxygen can be stored).


I think pearling has a lot to do with the speed at which the plant can get rid of the produced oxygen. Each plant has his own threshold, so will start pearling sooner/later in de day. 
The oxygen content of the water plays a role because the more oxygen in the water the more difficult it will be to get rid of the oxygen, but it doesn't have to be saturated to see the pearling.

Java ferns and mosses always starts to pearls first in my tank, the closer to the light the sooner.



And most fast growing plants will pearl less.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ahhh, that's interesting. Thanks for mentioning your experience!
Great pictures by the way!

Can't say I've seen the same results in others' tanks so I can't form a conclusion just yet.
I've seen tanks where carpets (furthest from light) would pearl sooner than many other taller plants.
And I've seen fast growers produce more bubbles than slower growers. Don't quite remember sizes of bubbles to compare, but the floating away bubble streams were faster released.
But it's always nice to hear everyone's experiences and try to narrow down the possible explanation better. Unless you know the in-depth of it (which the gaseous threshold of each plant species does sound like it makes sense).

Interesting nonetheless!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Wowieweewa!!! , it has been years since I drove either light or CO2 hard enough to see that.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

WaterLife said:


> I'm no plant expert, but have come across some sources that did mention plants "storing" gases. I could very well be wrong though, so thanks for bring that to my attention.
> 
> Read this post, it talks a little about plants stored gasses.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...-fish-when-plants-pearling-2.html#post8480850
> ...


for a bit of clarity:
There is a difference between storing gasses in say stomata (basically a regulated storage space) vs storing gasses at the cellular level or storing in air chambers...

but you are correct in assuming there are cavities that contain air. (during heavy photosynthesis they would contain oxygen, during evening respiration they will be predominantly CO2 filled).
So you are def. MORE correct than I was..
Been awhile since I had plant phys (cheap excuse..)
Ecological Anatomy (With Diagrams) | Botany

I stand corrected.. 

Obviously they can't be that "sealed" or the plant would blow up like a balloon..................


----------



## CKKJ (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for Sharing your Experience People, This form is Just Awesome  I'm loving it !!!  

I'm a Newbee to Planted tanks and am trying out different things, here are few pics when i started and now.

I'm not sure if this plants are producing enough O2, how ever they have grown well over a period of time.

I did have Riccia but i had to get rid of it as it started getting more and more Green Long Algea.


----------



## mredman (Sep 4, 2015)

Keep the great photos coming!
Mike


----------



## CKKJ (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion.

I did have Riccia but i had to get rid of it as it started getting more and more Green Long Algea.


----------

